# best way to trace duct



## wayneled86 (Jan 22, 2009)

is there a trick to tracing ductwork? some methology other than getting my wife to yell into one end, and me listen at the other?

thanks


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello WayneLed:
Another way is to blow smoke through the duct with the vaccum cleaner. Or, if its metal duct, you could run an electrician's fish tape through it.
Glenn


----------



## txmarsh (Nov 16, 2014)

Checkout the following article.  It's the method I use to trace ducts.  I hope you find it helpful.


http://timothymarsh.hubpages.com/hub/Tracing-Your-Homes-Ductwork


----------



## nealtw (Nov 16, 2014)

txmarsh said:


> Checkout the following article.  It's the method I use to trace ducts.  I hope you find it helpful.
> 
> 
> http://timothymarsh.hubpages.com/hub/Tracing-Your-Homes-Ductwork



Welcome to the site, as this thread is very old it is likely to late to help.

Interesting stuff until you tell people to use duct tape on ducts, aluminium tape is what you should be using.


----------



## frodo (Nov 18, 2014)

http://www.trademarkia.com/pookie-85403930.html


----------

